# vent



## smanning1973 (Sep 20, 2011)

our respiratory therapy dept. does an vent setup in the ER and wants to charge cpt code 94002 in the cpt book it states that this code cannot be charged with E&M codes. I am not sure how to charge for this most of our pts. are flown out shortly after. If anyone has any info I would sure appreciate the help. Thanks


----------



## kak6 (Sep 21, 2011)

this code also states hospital inpatient/observation, how could you use that in the ED?


----------



## BikerBarbie64 (Nov 1, 2019)

E/M 99291 lists the items that are bundled for Pro Fees, 94002 is one of those items. 99291 clearly states that facilities can unbundle and charge each item separately as a technical charge.  With that being said, my colleagues and I are trying to determine if 94002 can be billed in the ED if there is never an order to admit, i.e. the patient expires in ED or transfers to another facility.


----------

